# Rubber mats



## ZoeStevens (Jul 10, 2013)

I am thinking of using rubber mats as flooring my rabbits. Currently they are on sticky tiles, but this hutch may not work out and if it doesn't I'm going to try a pen-type enclosure on a tile floor with a mat of some sort. I was originally thinking one of those hard plastic mats that people put under rolling chairs, but because one of my rabbits is prone to sore hocks I thought those rubber mats (interlocking puzzle-piece looking things) might be comfy for him. I have heard of rabbits chewing them. My rabbits are not big chewers. Abe has chewed one cord (my mouse cord, the first day I had him) and not much else. Penny likes to chew softcover books and cardboard and sometimes wood (but not much). But I am still worried. If I put the edges of the pen on top of the rubber mats, so they can't get at any edges, would that reduce the likelihood of them chewing? Or are they just going to dig right in and chew anyway.

Something like this: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../uKrUtbv0HhA/s720/2011-07-29%252013.36.36.jpg but instead of the towel or whatever it is, some of those rubber mats.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 10, 2013)

I saw the rolled rubber mats at the feedstore the other day and considered it myself, I hate the smell of them and can't imagine having them in my room. They are great though we have them in our horses stalls, one mare does tend to get hock sores and shoe boils which she never had before so we have to make sure she has lots of bedding. 

http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/o...nnels-dog-houses-barns/dog-houses/Rubber-Mats

Edited to add: I had a puppy that liked to eat the rubber flap on the dog door, I replaced it with a piece of the black mat and she never touched it.


----------



## degrassi (Jul 10, 2013)

I tried the puzzle piece foam mats and my bunny chewed the edges even though he isn't a big chewer. I now use a mat like this http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...atigue+Foam+Floor+Mat,+Assorted.jsp?locale=en Its 4x8ft so I cut it in half to fit his cage. Its also cheaper in the store, I got mine for 20$. You can also buy them at XScargo(if you have one in your city) for 20$. Its better as there is no edges and he hasn't chewed it yet(he's bit it before, I can see teeth marks, but never chewed any pieces out).


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks! Amazingly, I DO have an XSCargo. I have never been inside but I've always been curious. It's between a Petsmart and a Subway so I've walked by many times.


----------



## Troller (Jul 10, 2013)

I recently tried the puzzle mats, and they were a disaster. Xena is a chewer and ate threw a few of these. I went back to what I did with Conan and bought a rubber horse stall mat and I still think these things are the best. I use it indoors, and the truth is once you air it out or wash it, the smell disappears. It's rugged, easy to clean and fits the space well. Only downside is it is heavy! But being a big guy the near 100lb isnt so bad.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jul 12, 2013)

That rolled rubber mat that you recommended, Zeroshero, is awesome. And it's waterproof, which is good because we are trying to learn how to use the litter box and the pee was soaking right through those rubber tiles. I could only find it for $30 but still... worth it!


----------

